# Chicken with Pesto Pasta (Synthepure Enriched)



## IRONFIST (Aug 11, 2014)

Synthepure is being added to most of my meals now. I went ahead and made some Synthepure Protein Enriched Pesto Pasta! For those interested in giving it a try, here is the recipe:

*Pasta Dough Recipe*
3 eggs
2 tbsp water
1 tbsp olive oil
1 3/4 cup flour
1/2 cup Synthetek Synthepure

1) Beat eggs, water and oil in stand mixer on low until blended.
2) Divide flour and Synthepure mixture into 3 equal parts. Mix in 1 part at a time until dough clumps.
3) Divide dough into 3 balls (if balls feel wet add 1 tbs flour at a time until dough is tacky).
4) Replace mixer blade with dough hook and knead for 5 minutes, until dough is smooth and elastic. Let rest for 20 minutes at room temp.
5) Cut dough into quarters and flatten one piece. Dust with flour take remaining pieces and wrap plastic wrap to prevent drying.
6) Attach pasta roller (setting #1). Turn mixer to medium speed, feed dough through 3 times. If dough feels tacky, dust with flour as rolling. Let flattened dough rest of flour for 10 minutes.
7) Replace roller attachment with Fettuccini attachment and run pasta dough through. Fettuccini is done and ready for water. Put aside on sheet dusted with flour.

So with that I made a chicken meal:

*Chicken with Pesto Pasta (Synthepure Enriched)*
3 cups chopped fresh Basil
1 cup extra virgin olive oil
2/3 cup Parmesan cheese (optional)
2 tbsp garlic
1/2 tsp chili powder

1) Pasta Dough Recipe
2) Mix the above in a blender until creamy (this will be the sauce).
3) Grille or bake 8oz of chicken, salt/pepper (to taste). Slice into pieces and toss with pasta and pesto.


----------



## AnaSCI (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks really good IF!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2014)

Hell yes IF. Thanks brutha !


----------



## Alinshop (Aug 31, 2014)

Drooling....


----------

